# DIY super duper nano



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I thought I'd have some fun this weekend, so I decided to put together a nano tank.

The almost complete lack of typical greenery in the glass is because this is PPG Starphire glass. Wonderful stuff!

Details:
1/4" starphire glass
Outer dimensions-4.5x4x6H (inner: ~4x3.5x5.75)
Assuming 1" of substrate and water 1/2" from the top-> 0.21g

Not the most perfect job on everything, but good enough. The bottom is a little sloppy on the silicone, but I didn't care cause the substrate will cover it.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Tony, Nice idea.

Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought the standard method of making aquariums was to let all the sides rest on the bottom sheet.

In NYC we have a good selection of acrylic dealers and I am looking into making a small test tank of 24 x 16 x 16 with the bottom sheets supporting the rest...

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

perhaps, but with this volume of water, it won't make a difference  

This was more an experiment than anything.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Tony,

Its about the same size as the Azoo nano tank which is 4 inches cubed. I have two but gave up trying to scape them. I am very interested to see what you do.

Steve Pituch


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Wow, that is a pretty nifty idea How are you all going to supplant the light? Incandescent, fluorescent, PC, or simple sun light? Any particular plant choices? 



Paul


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

light..well, that is easy :-D

LED's baby 

Still thining on plant choices. I have a couple ideas on what I want to do though. just have to wait


----------



## fishyfishy (Jun 6, 2004)

cool idea! I might actually have room for tank that size!  
do LED's supply the right kind of light for plants? Please excuse my stupidity, I'm a beginner.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

fishyfishy said:


> cool idea! I might actually have room for tank that size!
> do LED's supply the right kind of light for plants? Please excuse my stupidity, I'm a beginner.


You may want to look at Tony's thread here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1068

--Mike


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Tony, you are the DIY king! Very nice.

Did you have the Starphire sitting around? I would have probably gone with acrylic.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I had some scrap starphire sitting around


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

You can get Starphire samples mailed to you, I wonder if the samples they send are big enough to create a nano.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I never thought to do that! :^o










:-$ :-# O


----------

